# iBook G4, écran mort et Snow Leopard



## DouceProp' (21 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.

J'ai récupéré un iBook G4 au boulot qui allait être balancé pour cause d'écran mort.
Ayant un ami qui a le même, je me suis dit qu'on pourrait récupérer 2-3 trucs dessus au cas où.

Lorsque on allume l'iBook, on se croirait effectivement sur Canal+ mais sans abonnement.
Mon ami a un écran plat, nous l'avons branché sur le dit portable et il marchait.
Je dis "marchait" car la seconde étape fut d'essayer d'installer Snow Leopard à l'aide de mon MacBook pro...

J'ai vu sur internet que c'était possible, que certains avaient réussi. J'ai donc suivi la marche à suivre, à savoir : brancher l'iBook comme un disque dur externe branché à mon MacBook en appuyant sur T au démarrage. J'ai ensuite inséré le disque d'install de Snow Leopard dans mon MacBook et lui ai dit d'installer l'OS sur le disque de l'iBook. Chose qu'il fit sans broncher. Une fois les 2 ordi séparés de leur cordon FireWire ombilical, j'ai redémarré l'iBook et là... Rien. Ecran blanc et l'écran LCD n'affiche rien, il ne s'allume pas.

Alors que faire ? Avez-vous tenté de telles expériences ? Les collègues de la maintenance informatique de ma boîte m'ont dit qu'il n'était pas possible de faire fonctionner Snow Leopard sur un Mac PPC, peut-être Leopard...


----------



## Arlequin (21 Juin 2010)

Keuspar a dit:


> Les collègues de la maintenance informatique de ma boîte m'ont dit qu'il n'était pas possible de faire fonctionner Snow Leopard sur un Mac PPC, peut-être Leopard...



et ils ont tout à fait raison

cqfd

pour léopard, il faut minimum 800Mhz de processeur, et 512Mo (1Go c'est pas du luxe) de mémoire ram


----------



## DouceProp' (21 Juin 2010)

Je vais faire ma petite expérience avec Leopard alors... On verra bien...


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Juin 2010)

Oui je confirme pas de snow leo sur PPC


----------



## mistik (22 Juin 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> et ils ont tout à fait raison
> 
> cqfd
> 
> pour léopard, il faut minimum 800Mhz de processeur, et 512Mo (1Go c'est pas du luxe) de mémoire ram



Configuration minimale requise pour installer OS X 10.5 :

Ordinateur  Mac équipé d'un processeur Intel, PowerPC G5 ou G4 (*867 MHz* ou plus  rapide)

    *  512 Mo de mémoire
    * Lecteur DVD requis pour  l'installation
    * 9 Go d'espace disque disponible

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h35 ----------

Néanmoins je sais qu'il existe une "bidouille" pour installer Leo avec un proco de moins de 867 Mhz


----------



## SadChief (22 Juin 2010)

mistik a dit:


> ...Néanmoins je sais qu'il existe une "bidouille" pour installer Leo avec un proco de moins de 867 Mhz



Oui bien sûr voici le truc.


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Juin 2010)

Oui LeopardAssit ça fonctionne bien


----------

